# P1517 Fault code



## tyval (Jul 25, 2004)

Guys,
I'm helping a buddy fix a 1.8T 2001 jetta. We have been trying to fix a few things with the use of my vag-com, but one thing has got me stumped. We need to do a TBA on the car, but everytime we go into measuring block 060, we get an error in the forth field (ADP OK)?. Also, we have not been able to get rid of a P1517 error code. Its the Main Relay Circuit Electrical Malfunction code. I have tested the relay, and it seems to be working fine, but might replace it for good measure. The car will start, runs at about a 35-40% engine load, idling around 1000-1200 rpms. I am pretty sure the high idle has to do with the TBA, but without clearing all the faults, it won't let us do it. Anything else I might want to have a look at while I'm at it? I don't really want to start tearing out the harness to check for shorts, but I'm almost there.....


----------



## vdubtech398 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: P1517 Fault code (tyval)*

K so did you replace the throttle body? if so you need to go into basic setting 060 and run basic settings. if you havent replaced it and are trying the adapt it. then you need to do the same. if it says error the throttle body need replacement.


----------



## tyval (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: P1517 Fault code (vdubtech398)*

The battery was taken out for quite some time. I have tried to adapt the throttle body, but since there is still a fault code, it comes up with an error in the forth field on group 060. I have let it sit for there for over 3 mins, still nothing. Might need to look at replacing it then, but still the fault code coming up about the main relay is still making me wonder if there isn't a problem with the electrical connection to the ecm.


----------



## vdubtech398 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: P1517 Fault code (tyval)*

yeah, tb might be bad, I have worked in vw dealer for 3 years and never seen that code. Not sure i could be of much help with that, but the TB should say adp. ok Error usually indicates its bad. i dont know if that code corresponds with the TB funtion or not.


----------



## tyval (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: P1517 Fault code (vdubtech398)*

Thanks for all your help. Right below the field where it shows the info, it says adp ok, but in the field where the values go, it says error. I think we might need to replace it.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: P1517 Fault code (tyval)*

Try the TBA with 098 instead of 060. Clear all codes first. It the code won't clear, try 098 anyway.


----------



## birddylicious (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: P1517 Fault code (JettaRed)*

Hey Guys,
I am the one trying to fix this car. Here is the story.
The car sat for about a year before I bought it. The battery was not in it. I put a battery in it and tried to fire it up. The car would crank but not fire. Fuse 10 was blown. Put in a new fuse and as soon as i turned the key it popped. Turns out that is the power supply for relay 428 under the hood. Fixed some wiring issues on that relay. Car would barely idle, traced that back to a cracked plug. Replaced. The car idles decently now. The odd time when we start it the secondary air pump kicks in, but thats hit or miss. I disassembled the throttle body, gave her a good cleaning, no difference. Took black cover off, motor turns freely. put power to the two terminals for the motor (very quickly) and it moves the butterfly valve. When tyval and I have it hooked up the the vag, i moved the butterfly by hand and the values changed. Went to the block for the go pedal, put it to the rug, values changed. Just got back from banging my head against the wall in the shop, and now if I step on the go pedal, i can get it to rev up to about 2800 RPM (takes 30 seconds to get there) by stepping on the pedal. If i have someone sit in car and hold it to the rug and i push the butterfly open with my finger i can get it up to about 4 grand then it sounds like it hits a rev limiter. Start car with intake hose off throttle body and there is no movement of butterfly. A friend had his 2002 jetta there, and you can here a whine come from his TB, and even key on motor off you can hear the butterfly move when he steps on the go pedal. Mine is quiet and no movement. 
All fuses good, Service engine light on, EPC light on. (i cant tell you the codes, gotta talk tyval into comin over again)
The closest throttle bodies i can find are Montreal QC, Tampa FL and Houston TX and the cheapest is 250ish and non returnable. I dont really wanna spend the coin if it isnt the problem.
This was the p1517 code from the log...
17925 - Power Supply Relay for ECU (J271 or J363): Electrical Malfunction 
P1517 - 35-00 - - 
and from the adaptation attempt....
20:03:09 Group 060: Ignition on but engine not running
10.0 % Throt Sens 1 8-60%
83.6 % Throt Sens 2 60-94%
1 Adap Step Cnt 0-8
ERROR Adapt Cond ADP OK
Now for the questions if i may, and i thank everyone in advance. I have searched and searced online for the answers. I know a Vdubb mechanic but he cant figure it out either. 

Resistance value for motor in TB? i came up with 3.8 ohms, but that may have been Mohms, Kohms...who knows...my concussion from banging my head against the wall is taking its toll....















Dont quote me on the wiring colors here, but i do have the diagram at the shop, but i believe Lilac/black and White are the TB motor circut, if i unplug the TB, or probe the wiring what should the voltage be? 0 at idle and 5 at WOT? i came up with next to nothing, maybe .1 to .4 volts, but now that i think about it, im not sure if i had the meter set to ac or dc.... again with the concussion..
What does relay 428 control? its on the firewall in engine compartment.
Maybe I am overlooking the simple things... Any recomendations?
I thank you in advance, 
Brandon


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: P1517 Fault code (birddylicious)*

*Did you try what I said above?*
Look, someone else on this forum recently asked for help but ignored half of the suggestions given. If you are coming to this forum to ask for help, try everything reasonable that people suggest. While it may not make sense, it might still work because people are making recommendations based on experience with these cars. 
A scarce few of us are mechanics, but were not stupid. And a lot of us do work on our cars beyond most shade-tree mechanics. So, give it a try before asking for more help.


----------



## arenjenkins (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: P1517 Fault code (JettaRed)*

i wouldnt throw a throttle body at it, probably wont change anything. ive run into that code before, but the car had a no start condition and a few other problems. in my case it was wiring at the relay. anyways the cel fault should be diagnosed and repaired before the tba is performed, and until then i wouldnt point fingers at the throttle body. start by basic circuit troubleshooting at the relay.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html good info at this site.


----------



## tyval (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: P1517 Fault code (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_Try the TBA with 098 instead of 060. Clear all codes first. It the code won't clear, try 098 anyway.

Thanks for you info. That block was also tried, but the code is not able to be cleared. It will clear, but comes back very quickly. My question is more directed at being able to clear that p1517 code. I am pretty sure the TB is still working, but there is an electrical gremlin hiding under the hood that is causing the code. Once that is done, if there still is an error when doing the TBA, I will know to point the finger.


----------



## tyval (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: P1517 Fault code (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_*Did you try what I said above?*
Look, someone else on this forum recently asked for help but ignored half of the suggestions given. If you are coming to this forum to ask for help, try everything reasonable that people suggest. While it may not make sense, it might still work because people are making recommendations based on experience with these cars. 
A scarce few of us are mechanics, but were not stupid. And a lot of us do work on our cars beyond most shade-tree mechanics. So, give it a try before asking for more help.

Listen man, I'm here for some collective advice. Something ain't passing the smell test, and I wondered if anyone on here had anything to share. That's it. The TBA isn't my biggest issue. Can't do it with codes, therefore must remove codes....


----------



## naushad (Oct 18, 2010)

Did you manage to figure out this fault? Have the same fault and am also stumped! all the wiring checks out, power and ground are where they need to be.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

You get a necro award, and this link.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/17925/P1517


----------

